# briggs low- no charge--dead battery 16 hp



## junkyjeff (Jun 3, 2009)

I replaced a manual pto clutch with an electric one. Now when the cluth is engaged to mow the battery will lose charge it stays charged if the clutch isnt engaged. I guess my question is are there more than one altenator avalible on a 16 hp briggs and stratton I/C. Any sugestions or help would be greatly appriciated. thanks in advance


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, there are more then one alternators available for most of the larger Briggs engines. You probably have the dual circuit type setup which only puts out an unregulated 2amp charging current. The higher output alternator will also require a different flywheel, you need an output that is greater then the draw of the clutch, most likely at least 9 amp regulated set up.


----------



## junkyjeff (Jun 3, 2009)

THANK YOU for the response. It seems like one step foreward two steps back.
Well now I am on a quest for parts. Untill then its going to be mow and charge.
If anyone can steer me in the right direction for those parts. Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

junkyjeff said:


> Well now I am on a quest for parts. If anyone can steer me in the right direction for those parts. Thanks


If you can post the model type and code number from your engine, we can come up with a list of part numbers to get you going.


----------



## junkyjeff (Jun 3, 2009)

it may be a couple of days before i can get those numbers. If you are willing to help I will get the model asap. Once again thank you.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Once you post the numbers, myself or someone on this forum will gladly help you out. There are many knowledgeable technicians on this site.


----------



## junkyjeff (Jun 3, 2009)

her are some numbers model 402707 124401 9405165a


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

(392595) 9 Amp Regulated Alt. -- (491546) Voltage Regulator for 9 Amp system

(393295) 10,13 or 16 Amp (Depending on Flywheel) -- (394890) Regulator

I am pretty sure your flywheel will work for either the 9 amp or 10 amp setup. You will need the alternator and regulator.


----------



## junkyjeff (Jun 3, 2009)

My mom is 78 she insists on doing her lawn but had a hard time lifting the deck to the start position. I found the clutch at auto slavage yard. I thuoght easy solution. Well with youre help I think Ill have mom mowing like a pro. 
I know a little about autos if ever you have auto trouble maybee I can return the help. 
Thank you Jeff


----------

